# [Wet Thumb Forum]-a new 130 gallon tank



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

This week I set up a new 130 gallon tank.

Here are the first pictures. From the second day, sorry but the water is a little bit cloudy.

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Dates and some pictures find here: New tank

Many greetings,
Oliver


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

This week I set up a new 130 gallon tank.

Here are the first pictures. From the second day, sorry but the water is a little bit cloudy.

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3

Dates and some pictures find here: New tank

Many greetings,
Oliver


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Very nice layout. I like the natural look of the wood, especially the branches. It appears the tips of some of the branches have been broken as the tips are hanging at an abrubt angle. This distracts me a little from the overall appearance of your ordered plantings, otherwise it will look really awesome in just a short time. The tank itself is pretty cool too.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Creature,

yes I know that the setting of the plant looks very strong arrange. I think too (or better I hope) that this changing in next view weeks.

Thanks and greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Love the wood!

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's an interesting aquascape Oliver, what kind of fish are going in there?

What kind of plants do you have growing behind that gorgeous wood? By the way, where do you Europeans get that stuff?

What kind of fish will be living in there? That looks like a Rainbowfish or Pseudomugil tank to me.









Best,
Phil


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2003)

Great job Oliver. 

I'm assuming that the shape of this tank, or rather just front glass, is giving unbelivable feeling of huge depth. If you look at the tank from outside and inside, huge difference. 

Can't wait to see grown in.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for your comments.



> quote:
> 
> what kind of fish are going in there?
> What kind of fish will be living in there? That looks like a Rainbowfish or Pseudomugil tank to me


I don't no what kind of fishes we place in the tank. But small Rainbowfish or Pseudomugil is a good idea...thanks Phil.



> quote:
> 
> What kind of plants do you have growing behind that gorgeous wood?


Behind the woods left and right I planted Heteranthera zosterifolia



> quote:
> 
> By the way, where do you Europeans get that stuff?


What do you mean with stuff ? The woods ?
This woods are from the east of Germany. There is a guy who owned a big plot of land. With an old moor (fen ? bog ? I don't know the right name). He select this old kinds of wood out of this moor and sell it. They are soak when you by them...but they are very expensive...but be worth.

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Oliver,

Yes, I did mean the wood. It's gorgeous and looks to be of much better quality than anything I can get here where I am. You wouldn't happen to know what kind of wood it is...oak, hickory etc? Latin names are fine too.

Thank you,
Phil


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

That tank is beautiful, I love the contoured front and the way you have accented with those beautiful pieces of wood.
Now I have to ask... how long did it take you to get all them plants in the substrate "just so"...







LOL

I cant wait to see this tank progress, nice job.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

OMG, i went to the All galleries and then to the selling tanks in a german pet shop and holy sh*t. I cant believe how the plants are arranged in all those tanks and then the tons of tanks on the walls. Everything looks so great. I need to take a trip over by you that place looks so incredible. And all the tanks youve aquascaped looks incredible. Whoa im really missing out over here.

- depthC


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks all for your motivating praise.









Phil,
I dont know the kind of wood, but I started a question to the seller, perhaps he can say me more. I let you know when I get a answer.

Buck,
yes this part of the set up is sometimes a little bit stupid. Not the setting of the plants but the preparation of the plants. For example I use 25 pots of Hemianthuis callitrichoides for the foreground, so I must divide them in 6 smaller parts per pot. At the end I use about 150 parts of this plants for planting...and so on

depthC,
I have the luck that I work for one of the leading pet shops in Germany. They invest a lot of money for good show tank presentation...my luck









Greetings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## JanMc (Aug 6, 2003)

When using really branchy wood like this is there ever a problem with the fish hurting themselves on the sharp tips? I have my eye on an incredible piece of wood but it is quite pointy and I am worried about my fish if I use it. Thanks.


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

whan company makes those great tanks with the vertical bow?


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> whan company makes those great tanks with the vertical bow?


There is a manufactor in the north of Germany who make this after our suggestion. It is the first tank in this size with a vertical bown in Germany. Thats a test how the customers like them and if it's solid and safe.

Grettings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery -> updated 23.09.03 a new tank <-


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Phil,



> quote:
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know what kind of wood it is...oak, hickory etc?


The woods are roots from different kind of coniferous trees like the yew tree.
The roots are preserve cell tissue (cellular frame) from the trees who die 5000 - 7000 years ago. The moor preserve them so long time.

Grettings,
Oliver 
Aquatic Picture Gallery -> updated 23.09.03 a new tank <-


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the info Oliver.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

What kind of gravel is it?

http://194.236.255.117/defblog/


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> What kind of gravel is it?


I use the "Aqua Soil Amazonia" a subtrate from ADA (Aqua Design Amano).

Thats the original description from ADA:
"Aqua Soil series has been developed after deep research in natural environments. The Aqua Soils are active substrates, like in nature, rich of nutrients and active bacteria. Developed to create the image of Amazonia.
Creates an aquascape depicting the fertile South American rainforest with the dynamic alternation of rainy and dry seasons...."

Grettings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a new pic from the tank: the 7th day

A history from the older tank with my Heminathus problems: History - 8 weeks

Here are pic from a tank I use the roots again, also the stone looks usable:
ohter 130cm tank

And here are I using the roots from the old moor again...sorry but I like them:
a other root tank

Greetings,
OLiver Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Did everyine see the pics in Oliver's gellery of the Tropica Plants for sale in the store? Holy cow, I used to brag about Aquarium Center in MD here, but your store is Nirvanna! We (USA) are so far behind, I can't believe that we'd stand for it. I need to write my congressman to get the ball rolling and get Tropica plants over here. 

I guess the plant thing is still relatively new to us here in the US, but c'mon-- If can't sell bushels of plants with disply tanks like that then you couldn't sell water to the damned. I gotta start my own store. hehe.

I gotta drag my self over to that store, Oliver. I'm so jealous....

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks John,

in Germany there are so many retailer who don't care about the plant sale tanks too.
But you can't make sales with bad plant presentations. Only with a good presentation and nice planted tanks you can animate the customers to buy plants...and the equipment they need









Actually easy...

Greetings,
Oliver
Aquarium Photo Gallery


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Here I am again.

I change the light over the tank.

with new light 21st day after set up

From a 4 x 54 Watt T5 lamp (this kind of lamp don't have good light scatter) into

2 x 150 Watt (5000 Kelvin HQI) 
2 x 30 Watt (7500 Kelvin tube)
with Moonlight control
Moonlight from Giesemann

It is like Christmas







that I can use this kind of lamp. But I don't think I need the moonlight simulation for aquatic plants, I don't want to breed tropical corals in this tank. 
Have somebody experience with moonlight over freswater tanks ?

Many greetings,
Oliver 
Aquarium Photo Gallery


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Plantella as usual you've done a great job - i'm starting to admire you as much as i admire Amano







I'l never going to set up tanks that beautiful, that would be impossible for a teenager, with a very low-budget. About that moonlight i dont think it would be a bad idea, it would be natural for the fish, and probably look pretty cool.



> quote:
> 
> Did everyine see the pics in Oliver's gellery of the Tropica Plants for sale in the store? Holy cow, I used to brag about Aquarium Center in MD here, but your store is Nirvanna!


That really warmed my heart to hear that you like Tropica-plants so much!







It's is afterall a danish company, so since i'm danish it really makes me feel proud.

/Lars


----------

